# Dragon naturally speaking via windows sur mac



## BrunoH (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous et merci de me consacrer un petit peu de votre temps.
Voici mon probl&#232;me.
Je suis pass&#233; sous mac (imac24) il y a un an et en suis super content
Je ne suis pas un pro du mac, je l'ai choisi justement pour ne pas devoir me prendre la t&#234;te et cela a fonctionn&#233; jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent.
Je dois dactylographier une masse consid&#233;rable de fichiers sonores en fran&#231;ais et en anglais
Paresseux de nature je pensais &#224; la solution de reconnaissance vocale.
Vu l'offre peu &#233;tendue tant sur pc que sur mac les choix suivants seraient possibles

1) Je reste sur mac, il me faut donc IBM viavoice mais qui n'existe qu'en anglais. C'est la solution qui me tente le plus (tant pis pour les textes fran&#231;ais)  mais est-ce que l'installation d'un logiciel en anglais sur mon mac fran&#231;ais risque de poser probl&#232;me au niveau des menus communs ?

2) J'ach&#232;te dragon naturally speaking qui n'existe que sur PC en fran&#231;ais et en anglais et je m'&#233;quipe de parall&#232;le et m'ach&#232;te XP (suis pas tent&#233; par vista). Cette solution me rebute car si j'ai quitt&#233; windows c'&#233;tait pour ne pas y revenir mais l&#224; je n'ai pas beaucoup d'autres alternatives. Je voudrais &#233;viter au maximun d'installer windows sur le disque dur interne de mon imac. Si je l'installais sur un mod&#232;le externe (j'ai un lacie de 320gigas) cela pourrait-il fonctionner ? Quant &#224; parralel o&#249; devrais-je l'installer sur l'imac, le hd externe, les 2 ?

3) Solution la plus on&#233;reuse, j'ach&#232;te le logiciel uniquement sur base de ses qualit&#233;s et non de sa plateforme d'utilisation et je m'ach&#232;te un pc portable le moins cher possible. Je retiendrai cette solution si les 2 autres s'av&#232;raient &#234;tre trop probl&#232;matiques.

Merci de me venir en aide !


----------



## BrunoH (6 Novembre 2007)

J'avais oubli&#233; un autre point :

Le logiciel choisi, comment brancher le micro-casque ? Je ne vois &#224; l'arri&#232;re de l'imac qu'une sortie casque mais pas d'entr&#233;e micro. Cela voudrait-il dire que l'on est contraint d'utiliser le micro int&#233;gr&#233; ?


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ignore si c'est le bon forum, mais je le déplacerais le cas échéant.
En tout cas voici mes propositions.


BrunoH a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et merci de me consacrer un petit peu de votre temps.
> Voici mon problème.
> Je suis passé sous mac (imac24) il y a un an et en suis super content
> Je ne suis pas un pro du mac, je l'ai choisi justement pour ne pas devoir me prendre la tête et cela a fonctionné jusqu'à présent.
> ...


Pour la solution 3, au moins tu t'ennuie pas et tu ne "pollues" pas ton mac avec le windows. mais c'est vrai que cela coûte plus chère. 

A voir avec tes moyens et ce que tu veux faire.


----------



## BrunoH (6 Novembre 2007)

merci pour ta réponse, je vais voir si on en fera d'autres avant d'opérer un choix mais je pense me diriger vers la solution la plus onéreuse donc la 3 histoire de n'avoir aucune interférence avec mon mac.

ps : il est mignon ton matou


----------



## rorolmops (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si cela pourra vous servir... Ayant besoin de dicter beaucoup de courrier j'étais un peu dans votre situation il y a qelques mois. J'ai un ordinateur de bureau sur lequel windows n'est pas installé, et un MacBook sur lequel j'ai installé Dragon Naturally Speaking, via Bootcamp et Windows XP. J'ai adopté cette solution car le programme IBM uniquement en Anglais ne convenait pas pour mon activité, et parce que l'option de prendre un pc portable, alors que je nen ai besoin que pour quelques programmes, augmentait la quantité de matériels, l'encombrement etc... Et puis pourquoi avoir un pc quand un mac fonctionne aussi bien sous Windows?
Dragon fonctionne parfaitement sous Windows/Bootcamp/Mac intel. Tellement bien que j'utilise maintenant le microphone intégré de l'ordinateur et non plus l'oreillette etc... Aucune pollution... Pour les fichiers enregistrés sous Word, je les ai mis sur une troisième partition au cas où j'en ai besoin en utilisant 'le Mac'. En effet le seul petit problème avec Bootcamp est qu'il faut redémarrer l'ordinateur pour passer d'un Os à l'autre. L'utilisation de Dragon n'est donc valable pour moi que quand j'ai plusieurs courriers à dicter.
J'effectue les sauvegardes sur l'ordinateur de bureau ou sur un disque dur externe, sous forme de clone complet mis à jour régulièrement au cas où il y ait un gros plantage. Je me dis que cette suspiscion de plantage est peut-être un petit snobisme de ma part qui ai toujours préféré les Mac. Car en fait tout fonctionne parfaitement depuis plusieurs mois...

Bonne journée


----------



## Kerala (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
pour la dictée en français sur mac tu n'as pas d'autres choix que d'utiliser dragon avec windows avec boot camp ou parrallèle ça marche très bien...
Par contre la dictée sur mac en anglais existe : http://www.macspeech.com/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=a9bb727b26dafe2080d7b674d9d41760


----------



## BrunoH (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour Rorolmops et merci pour ta réponse qui me rassure un peu.
Dans un premier temps je vais me contenter de la dictée en anglais, j'ai trouvé viavoice pour 22 livres ce qui n'est pas ruinant au cas où cela ne fonctionnerait pas bien.
Pour ce qui est du français je verrai plus tard en envisageant ta solution.
Tu m'épargnes aussi l'achat d'un microphone car je doutais des qualités de celui intégré à l'imac dans le cadre d'une utilisation avec un logiciel de reconnaissance vocale.


----------



## bernard Jacquin (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai quelques problemes avec l'utilsation de dragon naturally par l'intermediaire de Parallels avec windows XP home SP2
J'ai un Mac book pro intel core 2 duo, 2 Go de RAM. Quand je me sers de Dragon, cela fonctionne très bien... au début, mais dès que le texte dicté dépasse quelques lignes, la reconnaissance devient lente, puis rapidement ne fonctionne plus ( y compris les commander comme " à la ligne" "effacer ça" etc... et je suis obliger de fermer Dragon et de le relancer pour que cela remarche à nouveau très bien.. pour 10 lignes. J'ai posé la question à Parallels qui m'ont répondu que cela ne venait pas d'eux...j'attends la réponse de Nuance.
Quelqu'un a-t-il l'experience de la meme configuration?? Ou une idée sur la cause du probleme ?
Merci à tous


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Janvier 2008)

bernard Jacquin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai quelques problemes avec l'utilsation de dragon naturally par l'intermediaire de Parallels avec windows XP home SP2
> J'ai un Mac book pro intel core 2 duo, 2 Go de RAM. Quand je me sers de Dragon, cela fonctionne très bien... au début, mais dès que le texte dicté dépasse quelques lignes, la reconnaissance devient lente, puis rapidement ne fonctionne plus ( y compris les commander comme " à la ligne" "effacer ça" etc... et je suis obliger de fermer Dragon et de le relancer pour que cela remarche à nouveau très bien.. pour 10 lignes. J'ai posé la question à Parallels qui m'ont répondu que cela ne venait pas d'eux...j'attends la réponse de Nuance.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il l'experience de la meme configuration?? Ou une idée sur la cause du probleme ?
> Merci à tous



Quelle mémoire as-tu affecté à XP au travers de Parallels?
256 Mo suffisent amplement.
As tu d'autre part mis à jour Windows avec Windows Update ?

Je te donne un lien qui permet d'alléger notablement XP:

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=658316&postcount=466

Tu me diras si après ces quelques réglages tu vois une différence.


----------



## rorolmops (1 Février 2008)

bernard Jacquin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi j'ai quelques problemes avec l'utilsation de dragon naturally par l'intermediaire de Parallels avec windows XP home SP2
> J'ai un Mac book pro intel core 2 duo, 2 Go de RAM. Quand je me sers de Dragon, cela fonctionne très bien... au début, mais dès que le texte dicté dépasse quelques lignes, la reconnaissance devient lente, puis rapidement ne fonctionne plus ( y compris les commander comme " à la ligne" "effacer ça" etc... et je suis obliger de fermer Dragon et de le relancer pour que cela remarche à nouveau très bien.. pour 10 lignes. J'ai posé la question à Parallels qui m'ont répondu que cela ne venait pas d'eux...j'attends la réponse de Nuance.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il l'experience de la meme configuration?? Ou une idée sur la cause du probleme ?
> Merci à tous



Bonjour,
J'ai un peu la même configuration que toi. Cela vient bien sûr d'allocations mémoire respectives : si l'on démarre sur windows sans utiliser Parallels Desktop, il n'y a aucun problème avec Naturally speaking.
Je n'ai pas encore regardé le lien envoyé recommandé. J'avais réglé le problème en tâtonnant, c'est à dire en allouant à Parallels Desktop différentes tailles de mémoire. Finalement tout marche bien et les problèmes de reconnaissance ne surviennent qu'à partir de deux ou trois pages de dictée, ce qui est donc très rare pour moi.


----------



## Portalis83 (23 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous et joyeuses pâques 

J'utilise dragon naturally 8 sur mon Imac sous partition windows mais je n'ai même pas réussi à terminer la configuration. Peut être cela vient de mon micro, mais je ne pense pas il marche bien sur pc. Puis-je utiliser le micro intégré, mais comment??

Merci de m'aider, j'ai beaucoup de cours à taper, je suis un peu désespérée


----------



## djesss (8 Août 2008)

pour ma part, j'utilise le logiciel VMWARE pour emuler et j'installe XP coccinelle version metamorphose.
J'installe dragon naturally version7
le micro utilisé sur le mac est le micro interne, le son étant réglé a fond dans les réglage.
Concernant le réglage du micro dans Microsoft Windows XP, j'ai eu quelques problèmes départs qui se sont réglés dès que j'ai eu les réglés tous les curseurs à fond.
J'arrive à dicter de façon correcte en parlant suffisamment fort au-dessus du micro du macbook pro (haut-parleur de gauche).
Ce post a été dicté avec ce système ;-)

donc c'est possible 
amicalement à tous


----------



## gwen31000 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je tourne sous Leopard sur un iMac 20 pouces.
Suite à une tendinite sévère du poignet, j'ai installé il y a peu Natspeak 10 sur un Windows XP familial.
Ma configuration est la suivante dans Parallels (état de ma machine virtuelle): Windows XP edition familiale - légale, Service Pack 1, j'utilise donc les Duo CPU de l'iMac T7300 @ 2.00 Ghz, 1,96 Ghz, et 512 Mo de Ram.
J'avais testé avant la version 9.5 de Natspeak et j'ai le même problème avec la version 10 : l'application plante au bout de 5-7 minutes.
S'agit-il à votre avis d'un problème de mémoire ? Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas après avoir lu les posts sur ce forum. Quelqu'un a t-il le même problème avec la version 9,5 ou la version 10 du logiciel qui tourne sur un XP via Parallels ? Je suis preneuse de tout conseil ou solution.
Merci bcp pour toute info ou conseil avisé.
Gwen


----------



## Portalis83 (10 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Une bonne âme pourrait-elle m'expliquer comment utiliser Dragon sur un Imac via windows?
je l'ai installer, j'ai essayer de le configurer mais il ne dicte pas.

D'avance merci


----------



## DomiMacMAn (27 Novembre 2009)

Il y a du nouveau : MacSpeech Dictate, depuis le temps que j'attendais cette "renaissance", c'est enfin arrivé, et ça marche.
La dictée vocale en français sur Mac, on n'y croyait plus. 
Et c'est même disponible sur Amazon : MacSpeech Dictate MacOSX
(Voir le rappel de quelques unes de ces caractéristiques au bas de la page Amazon)


----------



## DomiMacMAn (3 Juin 2011)

DomiMacMAn a dit:


> Il y a du nouveau : MacSpeech Dictate, depuis le temps que j'attendais cette "renaissance", c'est enfin arrivé, et ça marche.
> La dictée vocale en français sur Mac, on n'y croyait plus.
> Et c'est même disponible sur Amazon : MacSpeech Dictate MacOSX
> (Voir le rappel de quelques unes de ces caractéristiques au bas de la page Amazon)



ça faisait un petit moment que je n'étais pas passé par là et donc je réactualise.
Il existe depuis un bon moment une "nouvelle" version vendue sous le nom de "Dragon Dictate2" qui est théoriquement encore plus rapide et surtout, actuellement, beaucoup moins chère sur Amazon : Dragon Dictate 2 incluant également un micro/casque qui est plus de 2 fois plus cher sur le site de Nuance.
Connaissant le sérieux de Amazon, ça semble une très bonne affaire.


----------

